# Still looking for a club or land



## Dan7347 (Jul 21, 2005)

Three hunters are still looking to join a club, or lease land. Prefer if possible high acreage low membership club with electricity and water. Or we are interested in leasing between 800 and 2000 acres. I know it is late but we are hoping there is something still left out there. Thank you in advance for anyone that helps us.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 22, 2005)

Check out hpostel and Caney Head Hunting Club, we've got 4 left I think.


----------



## wca123@alltel.net (Jul 22, 2005)

If you are interested in North Central Georgia, check out the earlier post "Gilmer County Lease".


----------



## gobblingghost (Jul 24, 2005)

still have the 1200 ac in Atkinson co.


----------



## longbranch (Jul 24, 2005)

still have 5 opening on 2000 acres in south ga. [charlton co ]


----------



## andymclendon (Jul 24, 2005)

*hunting lease*

Still have 15 opens in wilkes county.2400 ac.Call andy 706-247-1596.With power and water.....


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you all for the information on clubs still looking for members. However, unfortunately most are too far away. Just let everyone else know. We are still looking and still hoping for aclub opening or land to lease. We would appreciate any assistance. Thanks


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 27, 2005)

I forgot to mention this in my first posting. We are looking for a club or land within a 2 hour drive of Atlanta.


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 29, 2005)

Check out Marion County QDM Club-989 acers and Looking for a new club, this ones it. Primitive camping on property or RV camp ground just up the road. For more imfo call between 7pm - 10pm and ask for Madison  706-681-3203.

Sorry just noticed phone # was wrong it is correct now. Please call.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 30, 2005)

call Jonny Archer (770)922-6709 he still has openings in his hancock county land.  1600 acres it think it is


----------



## chipadair (Aug 3, 2005)

*Troup Co*

Dan:

I think I sent you an email but we can have 3 opening at our camp in troup co.  Trailor, power, water deer cooler.  Land has been cut but replanted 2 years ago.  Some Hardwoods left with several foodplots.  You can email me at cadair@williamsadair.com of call at 770-652-5533.  Approximatley one hour from Atlanta.  THanks.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 9, 2005)

bump


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 10, 2005)

*Eieio Hunting Club*

CURRENTLY HAVE 3 OPENINGS IN THE SOUTH CLUB.  AND ONE OPENING IN THE NORTH CLUB.  BOTH ARE IN FRANKLIN COUNTY 85 MILES FROM DOWNTOWN ATLANTA.  HAVE CAMPING AREA WITH POWER.  LOCATED 4 MILES OFF OF I-85............SEE "NEW LEASE -FRANKLIN COUNTY" AND "FRANKLIN COUNTY HUNTING CLUB" THREADS UNDER--- "LEASES".   CALL ME AT 706-384-2114   THANKS, AND GOOD LUCK.    

    W.T.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## smoky ghost (Aug 18, 2005)

*looking for a club*

send me a e-mail address or number i think i have just what you are looking for


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 18, 2005)

Just noticed posted # wrong call Madison at 706-681-3203 or pm your # and I'll use my dime.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2005)

Must have found a club, post yes or no.


----------

